# Solenoid Valve Wiring Help



## DarkShadows

Hey all, I have a pneumatic valve I plan to set up as a kit with cylinder and sell but I need some help on how to wire it first. It's 120 volt and has 3 connector's. Can anyone tell me which is the two power ones?

Here's a picture.









Thanks!


----------



## Severin

Looks like its the top two vertical blades.
Check out phantasmechanics great tutorial page. They have a valve pictured similar to yours (about half way down the page)

I'm doing my first air prop, and I used that tutorial for almost the entire thing.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

It is the two going the same direction, the other is the ground. That is what's called a DIN connection, you just happen to be missing the actual connector. It's bacically a quick disconnect for wiring solenoid valves in industrial applications.


----------



## DarkShadows

Ok Thanks guys! Thats what I was figuring but with it being 120 volt, I didnt want to mess around with it just incase anything would happen. Thanks!


----------



## trexmgd

Thanks for the link - I too am looking to build my first air prop.


----------

